# The Essentials E-Liquid Collection - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (31/8/16)

A gourmet juice line collaboration between Beard Vape Co. & Craft Vapery USA. Sir Vape brings you The Essentials Line. You gotta try this out. Bottled in 60ml bottles cause 30ml just ain't enough 



An innovative doughnut-croissant hybrid delicately drizzled with a light lemon glaze and sprinkled with cinnamon and sugar, “Morning” is the sweetest way to start a sunny day.
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/morning-60ml
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/morning-60ml





Cane sugar, mint, and lime dissolve into icy rum to create “Afternoon”, a classic Mojito concoction designed to keep you soothed and refreshed all the way to sunset. (I have been informed that this does not contain alcohol but in saying that vapers that have issues with the rum/alcohol related profile should consider one of the other juices in the line if it bothers them)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/afternoon-60ml





Experience the decadence of a freshly baked and frosted red velvet cupcake with “Night”, your guiding light through the darkest hours.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/night-60ml

The whole line is a 70VG/30PG ratio. Available in 0,3 & 6mg. 60ml Glass bottle and packaged in a foiled printed box.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (1/9/16)

Mmmm......sounds yummy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

